# NFS client boots before network



## Mafkees1233 (Oct 9, 2010)

Hello,

I did a fresh install of release 8.1 and updated it to stable.
After that, when I boot, the NFS client starts before my network has started and it hangs the booting with a portmapper error (unable to send).
Is there a way to make the network start before the NFS client?

Thank you very much for any help

A FreeBSD newbie


----------



## wblock@ (Oct 9, 2010)

You can make the boot wait for a DCHP lease by using "SYNCDHCP" in /etc/rc.conf:

```
ifconfig_re0="SYNCDHCP"
```

There may be other things going on, but you'll have to provide details like /etc/rc.conf and /etc/ftsab if that's the case.


----------



## Mafkees1233 (Oct 9, 2010)

Thank you for your reply.
I'll try your suggestion.

Here are the /etc/fstab & /etc/rc.conf you requested
Did I do something wrong?


```
[robert@music ~]$ cat /etc/fstab 
# Device        Mountpoint    FStype    Options        Dump    Pass#
/dev/ad8s1b        none        swap    sw        0    0
/dev/ad8s1a        /        ufs    rw        1    1
/dev/ad8s1e        /tmp        ufs    rw        2    2
/dev/ad8s1f        /usr        ufs    rw        2    2
/dev/ad8s1d        /var        ufs    rw        2    2
/dev/acd0        /cdrom        cd9660    ro,noauto    0    0
/dev/ad8s2              /mnt/video      ufs     rw              2       2
/dev/ad10s1             /mnt/bewaren    ufs     rw              2      2

192.168.1.10:/mnt/amule /mnt/amule nfs rw 0 0
192.168.1.10:/mnt/downloads /mnt/downloads nfs rw 0 0
```


```
[robert@music ~]$ cat /etc/rc.conf 

# -- sysinstall generated deltas -- # Sat Oct  9 18:30:57 2010
# Created: Sat Oct  9 18:30:57 2010
# Enable network daemons for user convenience.
# Please make all changes to this file, not to /etc/defaults/rc.conf.
# This file now contains just the overrides from /etc/defaults/rc.conf.
hostname="music.mafkees1233.com"
ifconfig_re0="DHCP"
keymap="us.iso"
#moused_enable="YES"
nfs_client_enable="YES"
nfs_server_enable="YES"
rpcbind_enable="YES"
sshd_enable="YES"
```


----------



## Mafkees1233 (Oct 9, 2010)

Adding 
	
	



```
ifconfig_re0="SYNCDHCP"
```
 to /etc/rc.conf sadly didn't help...


----------



## wblock@ (Oct 9, 2010)

Mafkees1233 said:
			
		

> Adding ifconfig_re0="SYNCDHCP" to /etc/rc.conf sadly didn't help...



See mount(8) and fstab(5) about the "late" option.


----------



## Mafkees1233 (Oct 14, 2010)

wblock said:
			
		

> See mount(8) and fstab(5) about the "late" option.



Took a while for me to figure our what you meant, but it worked.
I added the option 'late' to the nfs shares in my /etc/fstab and it works great now.
Thank you very much


----------

